# What is the cost of using RFC or CAH as Satellite clinic for IVF



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi 

I am planning on using Craigavon or RFC for bloods and scans for IVF that i am having in the lister in london,

Does anyone know how much these cost per scan and per blood,

Thanks


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi mmcm,
I paid approx £100 in RFC for scan and bloodtest, but only needed to do this once in Belfast.
Hope this helps,
Bump


----------

